# Cheap begginners flash?



## TheStupidForeigner (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, I am a very beginner photographer and looking to get my first ever external flash. Only problem is I'm completely broke!  

So am wondering if anyone can suggest how to choose a flash on an EXTREMELY tight budget? As in around $30 if possible, or as close to that as possible.

I have a canon t3 and I plan to use it mostly for artistic portraits and occasionally taking photos in nightclubs/bars. The most important thing for me is that I can use it well off-camera.

So does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2014)

save up more money ?

some of the cheapest manual flashes are around $65.  But as soon as you go into nightclubs /bars and do Events you might want to have a flash that does TTL, which will cost about double that amount on the cheap end.


----------



## kdthomas (Nov 13, 2014)

Agree re: saving money. While you're saving that money, though, it might be a good time to learn about natural light, and shaping it. Grab yourself a couple of pieces of white and black poster board at Wal-mart and use those for reflectors & flags with sunlight & overcast.

BTW, I'm a beginner as well, and I can tell you, I feel like what little bit I've learned about natural light really helped me as an artist, *and* helped me when using artificial light as well


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Nov 13, 2014)

How about this one? It is around $30 and has high ratings on amazon.
Amazon.com : Neewer TT560 Flash Speedlite for Canon Nikon Sony Panasonic Olympus Fujifilm Pentax Sigma Minolta Leica and Other SLR Digital SLR Film SLR Cameras and Digital Cameras with single-contact Hot Shoe : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo

I just can't seem to work out if or how well they work off-camera without the popup flash as a trigger as that is the most important thing for me. I'm not expecting super high quality, and ttl is not important either, just a basic toy to learn with, and when I have more money I will get something better.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2014)

save like one more week and double your budget at least...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2014)

When people ask me for financial help, they're always never able to save money and don't know where the money goes.
Then when you get them to actually track *all* their expenses, like ... *all* of them,
They find out how much they spend at bars & nightclubs.  usually enough to not just buy a flash, but a couple lenses and bodies to go with it.

You may be broke, but if you go to bars & nightclubs I'm going to guess you have some expendible money that you could save up.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 13, 2014)

On a budget I sincerely doubt that you're going to find anything with a better value than this:
Amazon.com : Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58. : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo

It's a manual flash (meaning non-TTL) so you have to work out the power output, etc. yourself but the reviews (and my experience with it) have been great. Also, when you're ready to move the flash off-camera, you can pick up a set of these:
Amazon.com : Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000 : Camera Shutter Release Cords : Camera & Photo

They're wireless receiver/transmitters that work pretty well for your basic OCF setup. Once you start getting more complex with your flash setup a significant investment into higher quality flashes/transmitters may be in order but for your described goal "just playing around" these are a pretty good start, IMO of course.


----------



## waday (Nov 13, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> When people ask me for financial help, they're always never able to save money and don't know where the money goes.
> Then when you get them to actually track *all* their expenses, like ... *all* of them,
> They find out how much they spend at bars & nightclubs.  usually enough to not just buy a flash, but a couple lenses and bodies to go with it.
> 
> You may be broke, but if you go to bars & nightclubs I'm going to guess you have some expendible money that you could save up.


This is a good point.. Even if they're not spending loads of money in bars/nightclubs, there's usually somewhere else that the money is going (e.g., cheaper cell phone plans, getting rid of paid music/tv/movie subscriptions, not eating out as much, cheaper rent).

I've had a lot of friends complain about not making enough money and not being able to afford to live. When questioned why they're living in a loft in Brooklyn, or an apartment in Manhattan, they usually stop talking about money.



MichaelHenson said:


> On a budget I sincerely doubt that you're going to find anything with a better value than this:
> Amazon.com : Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58. : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo
> 
> It's a manual flash (meaning non-TTL) so you have to work out the power output, etc. yourself but the reviews (and my experience with it) have been great. Also, when you're ready to move the flash off-camera, you can pick up a set of these:
> ...


+1


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Nov 13, 2014)

People... This is not a financial advice forum and I did not ask for financial advice. I'm actually one of the most efficient spenders on the planet, in fact I just got back from a year travelling (successfully) on 200 euros a month. Now I am moving to a new city, paying rental deposits and other stuff and have a very limited bank balance which I want to stretch as far as possible until I can get back to working. Oh and I don't spend all my money in night clubs, my profession is night club promotion which is why I will likely be taking a lot of photos in clubs and bars. Sorry for the little rant but I don't like when people assume to know so much about the life of a person who posted a question on a forum. 

Anyway, I've spent the last hour researching and I can't seem to find any reason not to get the $30 Neewer TT560 and a $10 neewer trigger. I know they are not the highest quality flash but like I said I am just learning my hobby and if I continue to progress I am sure I will have much more money to spend 6 months or a year later. 

Does anyone have any opinions about this flash? According to youtube and amazon reviews it works very well for the basics.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 13, 2014)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Anyway, I've spent the last hour researching and I can't seem to find any reason not to get the $30 Neewer TT560 and a $10 neewer trigger. I know they are not the highest quality flash but like I said I am just learning my hobby and if I continue to progress I am sure I will have much more money to spend 6 months or a year later.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions about this flash? According to youtube and amazon reviews it works very well for the basics.



I've not heard anything about Neewer flashes but I've heard GREAT reviews and unpaid endorsements on blogs, etc. for the Yongnuo stuff. The only reason I can think of that would cause the Yongnuo to make more sense are the specs and I've not researched it. If the Yongnuo is a more versatile product, financially, it would make sense to save for just a tiny bit longer to purchase the product that will last you longer (in terms of growing with your capabilities) and is more versatile...rather than spending almost the same amount for a product that you might be sick of/tired of, etc. in six months. Basically, why buy twice when you could wait a bit and buy once?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the YN560ii and recommend that.  Can't speak of the Neewer.

I have experience using a cheap flash (Bower, $30), back in 2011, and it was a waste of time/money--it broke within a day.  When it was working it wouldn't sit in the hotshoe correctly, would trigger on its own, and overheat after a few flashes and shut-off for 30mins before another use.

I had the same idea, buy a cheap one to get my foot in the door.  I ended up returning it and going with a refurbished SB700--I still have that today and use it a LOT.

You're probably going to want TTL for the type of shooting you'll be doing.


----------



## waday (Nov 13, 2014)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> People... This is not a financial advice forum and I did not ask for financial advice. I'm actually one of the most efficient spenders on the planet, in fact I just got back from a year travelling (successfully) on 200 euros a month. Now I am moving to a new city, paying rental deposits and other stuff and have a very limited bank balance which I want to stretch as far as possible until I can get back to working. Oh and I don't spend all my money in night clubs, my profession is night club promotion which is why I will likely be taking a lot of photos in clubs and bars. Sorry for the little rant but I don't like when people assume to know so much about the life of a person who posted a question on a forum.
> 
> Anyway, I've spent the last hour researching and I can't seem to find any reason not to get the $30 Neewer TT560 and a $10 neewer trigger. I know they are not the highest quality flash but like I said I am just learning my hobby and if I continue to progress I am sure I will have much more money to spend 6 months or a year later.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions about this flash? According to youtube and amazon reviews it works very well for the basics.


I own a Neewer shutter release. While it gets the job done, I wished I had saved up a bit more and bought a better one. I'm currently looking to replace it.

I cannot speak to their flashes. I can speak to the Yongnuo flashes. I bought one a few months ago as a backup, and it works really well for the price. I do not regret the purchase.

It sounds like you're set on the Neewer based on price. I'm sure the Neewer will work well enough for your needs. Let us know when you get it if you like it!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2014)

My opinion:  You will very quickly become disapointed with it.  As a professional promoter, I'm sure that you realize the value of good photography with respect to advertising and promotion.  While I agree that off-camera lighting often gives better results, I don't think shooting manual flash in a nightclub is ideal.   My suggestion would be that you save up for a better, TTL compatible flash and TTL extension cord, which will allow you to shoot 'auto' flash exposure with the flash off the camera.

Several likely problems I see with this unit are:  Poor build quality, long recycle times, no indication that it uses a thyristor charging circuit (it may, but it doesn't say), and no way to add an external power pack.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 13, 2014)

waday said:


> It sounds like you're set on the Neewer based on price. I'm sure the Neewer will work well enough for your needs. Let us know when you get it if you like it!



If you get it and it works out well for you, at that price, I might have to pick one up! 

EDIT: Also, as TiredIron pointed out, if you're spending your evenings shooting you will probably burn through batteries like crazy...Just something to think about. A battery pack or a bunch of rechargeable batteries would be in order...


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 13, 2014)

The 'most poor people are spendthrifts' meme is false. Nuff said.

Have you considered buying a used flash?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Braineack said:
			
		

> I have the YN560ii and recommend that.  Can't speak of the Neewer.
> 
> I have experience using a cheap flash (Bower, $30), back in 2011, and it was a waste of time/money--it broke within a day.  When it was working it wouldn't sit in the hotshoe correctly, would trigger on its own, and overheat after a few flashes and shut-off for 30mins before another use.
> 
> ...



Seriously...try not to buy the absolute CHEAPEST, junkiest, made in China equipment that it is humanly possible to make. Buying crap gear leads almost invariably to gear that craps out,  but not before it has performed like crap, and made your work look like crap.

"Buy once. Buy right." That's an old saying. There's wisdom underlying it. If you have a manual-ONLY flash, you will blow many exposures that a TTL or auto-thyristor (ie "AUTO-flash") flash unit could nail the exposure on, at literally, *the speed of light*.

Beginning shooters benefit more, proportionately, from more-advanced gear than do experienced shooters. New shooters gain huge benefits from having access to good equipment. The longer you've been in the game, the better equipped you are to know the limitations and the work-arounds of low-level or junky equipment.


----------



## Kawaracer (Nov 13, 2014)

Nissin has some nice flashes for a good price


----------



## jwilly1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought one of the Neewer flashes that go for around $25 to $30 on Amazon.  Awesome!  I bought a second one I liked it so much.  I don't use them on camera.  I use them manually adjusted off camera.  I also use the cheap 4 channel radio triggers that go for around $20 (I think Cowboy Studio or Neewer make them, or rebrand them.  Black with 4 small white dip switches on them).  They work very well.  The transmitter attaches to the hotshoe of the camera, and the receiver slides onto the bottom of the speedlight flash.  I've been using mine for two years with no issues.  If you are looking for something TTL or on camera, I can't really comment on that.  Good luck!


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 20, 2014)

Consider this: You can get a Canon 430EZ on eBay for under $30 bucks.  It is a good versatile flash with respectable power and can be used in slave mode with other flashes.   Also when you are ready to step up you can get the Cnon 550EX's that operate master or slve for under $100 bucks.  Yes, the Yongnuo  is slightly cheaper, but if you are looking for rugged then I would look at these older Canon Speedlites.  I have 5 of them and never paid over $100 for any of them.  They only lack the 'from the camera menu' controls on the newer hugely expensive 580EX II & 600's.  Just a thought from someone actually using the stuff and liking it!


----------

